# new here. about the sileighty...



## korean (Mar 19, 2005)

hey, i'm actually a normal honda-tech member, but i've been getting into the 240's. i've been considering getting the sil-eighty for my project car. i figured my k20 hasn't got nothing on the sr20 powerhouses. how much should a good (not really good) condition sil-eighty cost?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

korean said:


> hey, i'm actually a normal honda-tech member, but i've been getting into the 240's. i've been considering getting the sil-eighty for my project car. i figured my k20 hasn't got nothing on the sr20 powerhouses. how much should a good (not really good) condition sil-eighty cost?


 sil-80s dont come from a factory they are the s13 bodystyle fastback with the s15 front end there is one for sale in nashville tennessee for bout 12 grand has the sr in it too


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm i think your wrong......but the sil80 is the fastback body with SILVIA front....not S15front.........also for the honda boy......its KA24 not 20.... the 240 has a 2.4 lt....that is why of the name 2.40.........better get ready to spend atleast 7-8 g's on that. Oh and welcome......glad you open your eyes.... just dont close them again when you start on the s13 :fluffy:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> mmm i think your wrong......but the sil80 is the fastback body with SILVIA front....not S15front.........also for the honda boy......its KA24 not 20.... the 240 has a 2.4 lt....that is why of the name 2.40.........better get ready to spend atleast 7-8 g's on that. Oh and welcome......glad you open your eyes.... just dont close them again when you start on the s13 :fluffy:


K20 is a Honda engine, a good one at that. I hate the Nissan/Honda rivalry. 
Sileighty was a Nissan endorsed aftermarket project that sold at Nissan dealerships in the Kantou area. They are a 180SX with the S13 Silvia front end (fenders, fascia, lights) and a slightly beefier SR20DET motor. Building a Sileighty is as easy as SR20DET swap and S13 front end conversion. I think the front end conversion is cool, and Sileighty's look awesome, but let's get our priorities straight here. SR swap is the most important part.


----------



## korean (Mar 19, 2005)

Loki said:


> mmm i think your wrong......but the sil80 is the fastback body with SILVIA front....not S15front.........also for the honda boy......its KA24 not 20.... the 240 has a 2.4 lt....that is why of the name 2.40.........better get ready to spend atleast 7-8 g's on that. Oh and welcome......glad you open your eyes.... just dont close them again when you start on the s13 :fluffy:


haha. yeah. sorry guys, my mistake. what i meant by starting off with a sil-eighty was more like "i want to get an s13, do the front end conversion, and then swap in the sr20det. someone from club240 said he'd rather keep the ka24. i've also read about the "red top" s13 engine. is it true that the s13 sr20 is more responsive to boost than the s15? what is it... lower compression, or what?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

korean said:


> haha. yeah. sorry guys, my mistake. what i meant by starting off with a sil-eighty was more like "i want to get an s13, do the front end conversion, and then swap in the sr20det. someone from club240 said he'd rather keep the ka24. i've also read about the "red top" s13 engine. is it true that the s13 sr20 is more responsive to boost than the s15? what is it... lower compression, or what?


Never heard about that...
I would think the S15 SR's would be more responsive since the motor was improved upon mulitple times since the S13 SR's


----------



## korean (Mar 19, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Never heard about that...
> I would think the S15 SR's would be more responsive since the motor was improved upon mulitple times since the S13 SR's


oh, i found it. this is from Sport Compact Car May 2002, pg. 120

"There were several different versions of the SR20DET, which we've detailed in the table below. If you plan to upgrade the turbo, there's little advantage to the more powerful newer versions. A turbo upgrade on the earliest S13 engine will see it pumping out far more than the S15 engine in no time."

At the bottom of that page is a table of the different SR20 engines. The S13 Silvia and 180SX has the 202hp, 203lb/ft engine. The 1994-1998 S14 Silvia has the 217hp, 203lb/ft engine. The 1999-2001 S15 has the 247hp, 202lb/ft engine. The S14 and the S15 has the Garrett T28 turbo, while the S13 has the T25. 

So from all this research, i guess the S13 engine is just a tad bit more potent than the S14 and the S15 SR's.

But does it really matter that much? having an sr20det is just plain badass


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

korean said:


> oh, i found it. this is from Sport Compact Car May 2002, pg. 120
> 
> "There were several different versions of the SR20DET, which we've detailed in the table below. If you plan to upgrade the turbo, there's little advantage to the more powerful newer versions. A turbo upgrade on the earliest S13 engine will see it pumping out far more than the S15 engine in no time."
> 
> ...


SR20DET is SR20DET. We can go on for years about the difference between different years of motors, but the real gradient is who has one and who doesn't. I'm a fan of the 240SX, so KA24DET is my route. I think the S13 front end conversion is cool though.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the KA-T more than the SR too, I like torque.whatever you do, just do it for yourself and nobody else.


----------



## korean (Mar 19, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I like the KA-T more than the SR too, I like torque.whatever you do, just do it for yourself and nobody else.


of course! i'm just trying to figure out which engine suits me best. my plans are nowhere near high boost or 500+ hp

realistically, i think 300hp is pretty easily reachable with the ka24. am i wrong?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> K20 is a Honda engine, a good one at that. I hate the Nissan/Honda rivalry.
> Sileighty was a Nissan endorsed aftermarket project that sold at Nissan dealerships in the Kantou area. They are a 180SX with the S13 Silvia front end (fenders, fascia, lights) and a slightly beefier SR20DET motor. Building a Sileighty is as easy as SR20DET swap and S13 front end conversion. I think the front end conversion is cool, and Sileighty's look awesome, but let's get our priorities straight here. SR swap is the most important part.


Im glad to see someone not say that Honda sucks. The K20 is an ingenious motor with iVTEC. tons of hp from very little displacement. having owned numerous Hondas, and recently switched to Nissan, i hate the rivalry too. it seems that Honda has a rivalry with pretty much any japanese import company because of the bad reputation ricers have created for it.


----------



## korean (Mar 19, 2005)

am3rican said:


> Im glad to see someone not say that Honda sucks. The K20 is an ingenious motor with iVTEC. tons of hp from very little displacement. having owned numerous Hondas, and recently switched to Nissan, i hate the rivalry too. it seems that Honda has a rivalry with pretty much any japanese import company because of the bad reputation ricers have created for it.


i don't see any other company pushing over 100hp per liter. then you have all those "drifters" who say FF sucks.

i hope the 240sx won't disappoint me.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

just dont make any unrealistic expectations and youll do fine. I dont really have any bad blood with hondas, even though I hate it when a ricer fubars a decent platform of cars, ie: civics and now my beloved 240's. DAMN YOU RICERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> mmm i think your wrong......but the sil80 is the fastback body with SILVIA front....not S15front.........also for the honda boy......its KA24 not 20.... the 240 has a 2.4 lt....that is why of the name 2.40.........better get ready to spend atleast 7-8 g's on that. Oh and welcome......glad you open your eyes.... just dont close them again when you start on the s13 :fluffy:


Can you tell what this is? cuz i've always heard that this is a sil-80?









and plus i thought the sil40 was an s13 front on a fastback?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

o yeah no need to think that i'm against hondas just because of my avatar i just thought it looked cool i have much respect for all motor hondas my buddy has a turboed d16 in his 97 hatch its hella fast

Don


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

sunnydet90 said:


> Can you tell what this is? cuz i've always heard that this is a sil-80? and plus i thought the sil40 was an s13 front on a fastback?


You are right and at the same time confused... A "Sil-80/Sileighty" Is a 180sx with a Silvia front end whether its s13, s14 or s15. A sil40 is a play on the 240sx fastback that we have out here. Still the same thing as a 180sx... For the USDM guys...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> just dont make any unrealistic expectations and youll do fine. I dont really have any bad blood with hondas, even though I hate it when a ricer fubars a decent platform of cars, ie: civics and now my beloved 240's. DAMN YOU RICERS!!!!!!!!




dude that is something we wont stop at all......but we can help it by getting sense into these riced out kids....its all that damm Fast&F fault.....from that day on.....there where civics EVERYWHERE all BLACK with a fart can.

Lets just let the kids play grown ups.......whie we just chill and drink a BEER knowing whos BOSS :cheers:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Loki said:


> dude that is something we wont stop at all......but we can help it by getting sense into these riced out kids....its all that damm Fast&F fault.....from that day on.....there where civics EVERYWHERE all BLACK with a fart can.
> 
> Lets just let the kids play grown ups.......whie we just chill and drink a BEER knowing whos BOSS :cheers:


lol w3rd to that


----------

